# 2 hours until April 1st; where's the new HD chuck?



## brant

:nono2:


----------



## garys

Expect on Wed between 1 pm - 5 pm.


----------



## thrillerbee

Where are you getting the Wed afternoon info? just a hunch?


----------



## space86

It has been April 1st for 10 minutes where is the HD?


----------



## JohnH

Wednesday afternoon is usually when Uplink Activity occurs, but we have not gotten past the other possibility yet.


----------



## JohnH

space86 said:


> It has been April 1st for 10 minutes where is the HD?


It will be April 1st for at least another 23 hours. It is not April 1st for some yet.


----------



## James Long

JohnH said:


> It will be April 1st for at least another 23 hours. It is not April 1st for some yet.


Most importantly, those in the State of Colorado.

But I'd expect afternoon anyways.


----------



## Phil T

T-1 here.


----------



## James Long

BTW and for the record ... I didn't say WHICH afternoon. 

No fair coming back Wednesday evening and asking _me_ where the new HD is.
I make no promises ... I'm just waiting with the rest of you!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Strange phenomenon...

If I owe you money "by April 1st" then I count it a paid debt if I pay you by 11:59pm on April 1st.

If you owe me money, however, then I want it the stroke after midnight on March 31st.

This seems to be the expectation level of a lot of folks when they get a date "promised"... which is why companies like Dish try really hard not to promise dates. This time they did make a soft promise on the Charlie Chat, so I hope they come through.


----------



## brant

Stewart Vernon said:


> Strange phenomenon...
> 
> If I owe you money "by April 1st" then I count it a paid debt if I pay you by 11:59pm on April 1st.
> 
> If you owe me money, however, then I want it the stroke after midnight on March 31st.
> 
> This seems to be the expectation level of a lot of folks when they get a date "promised"... which is why companies like Dish try really hard not to promise dates. This time they did make a soft promise on the Charlie Chat, so I hope they come through.


I once had a vehicle loan that was due on the 1st of every month. I once made a payment on the 1st @ somewhere around 3pm-4pm.

They sent me a late notice the next week, and added a fee of $30. I called to ask why; they said, "well, the day ends at 2:00PM. any transactions made after that are counted the next day."

I had to take a copy of my loan papers, which made no mention of this, to the bank to get the charge removed.

Anyhow, "by the 1st" means 11:59PM on the day before. "On the 1st" would be today.

But once I saw that press release after the charlie chat, saying the channels would be added "this spring", I knew the April 1st date was out the window.


----------



## CoolGui

April Fools!


----------



## jimborst

My locals are one of them that say "March 2009" but it looks like that might just be April.


----------



## otnipj3s

Last Summer, when the last major HD addition came, we got it in the middle of the night. I actually checked it around 3:00 EDT and they were there. So I checked them this morning and no dice. Makes me feel good about the afternoon idea.


----------



## zero2dash

CoolGui said:


> April Fools!


Hate to say that would not surprise me at all.

Looked this morning before coming to work like the rest of you, only to find nothing. Charlie's got 'til 11:59pm tonight to turn the channels on or I'm switching to D*. I'm sick of waiting with this company, I'm sorry. Even if we get these, I'm still waiting on FX HD and SpeedHD (and the lack of FX HD with the Rescue Me premiere next week already has me quite irritated, but these are better than what we've had since late last year which is nothing). Spike HD will be appreciated with the Ultimate Fighter premiere tonight as well as Fight Night before it.

I have hopes, and I'm giving the benefit of the doubt. He says April 1, he's getting the entirety of April 1st to make due on his promise. Talk is cheap, Charlie...where's the beef? Show me or I walk.  Save face, make me a believer.


----------



## HDONLY

zero2dash said:


> Hate to say that would not surprise me at all.
> 
> Looked this morning before coming to work like the rest of you, only to find nothing. Charlie's got 'til 11:59pm tonight to turn the channels on or I'm switching to D*. I'm sick of waiting with this company, I'm sorry. Even if we get these, I'm still waiting on FX HD and SpeedHD (and the lack of FX HD with the Rescue Me premiere next week already has me quite irritated, but these are better than what we've had since late last year which is nothing). Spike HD will be appreciated with the Ultimate Fighter premiere tonight as well as Fight Night before it.
> 
> I have hopes, and I'm giving the benefit of the doubt. He says April 1, he's getting the entirety of April 1st to make due on his promise. Talk is cheap, Charlie...where's the beef? Show me or I walk.  Save face, make me a believer.


Patience my friend, I would not get upset until the uplink reports come out.


----------



## phrelin

I can't find my old "HD chuck".


----------



## Mavrick

Here You all go some "HD Chuck"










Enjoy


----------



## coldsteel

No offense, guys, but it's just TV...


----------



## phrelin

Ah! And I even watched HD Chuck last night. Just so forgetful in my old age.


----------



## Paul Secic

coldsteel said:


> No offense, guys, but it's just TV...


I agree it's just TV. The United States has lots of problem & that guy is worrying about HD. Shallow!


----------



## Henry

Gruppies are such killjoys. :sure:


----------



## garys

HDG said:


> Gruppies are such killjoys. :sure:


Aren't they?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

brant said:


> ... Anyhow, "by the 1st" means 11:59PM on the day before. "On the 1st" would be today.
> 
> But once I saw that press release after the charlie chat, saying the channels would be added "this spring", I knew the April 1st date was out the window.


Not to belabor the semantics... but to my mind, "before the 1st" would mean by 11:59pm the day before.

"By the 1st" means up to and including that day. "Before the 1st" would mean before that day gets here. "On the 1st" would mean exactly sometime that day.

All that said, some folks get entirely too particular about "promises" anyway.


----------



## CoolGui

It's okay, it's coming... I have faith (not sure why)


----------



## HDONLY

Stewart Vernon said:


> Not to belabor the semantics... but to my mind, "before the 1st" would mean by 11:59pm the day before.
> 
> "By the 1st" means up to and including that day. "Before the 1st" would mean before that day gets here. "On the 1st" would mean exactly sometime that day.
> 
> All that said, some folks get entirely too particular about "promises" anyway.


Bottom line, we should get the new HD channels sometime today per the Charlie Chat, right?


----------



## CoolGui

HDONLY said:


> Bottom line, we should get the new HD channels sometime today per the Charlie Chat, right?


I think your right... otherwise Charlie will have some 'splainin to do!


----------



## phrelin

CoolGui said:


> I think your right... otherwise Charlie will have some 'splainin to do!


!rolling :nono: Unless you're having lunch with Charlie tomorrow, you'll never hear any explanation if we don't see those channels today.


----------



## zero2dash

Stewart Vernon said:


> All that said, some folks get entirely too particular about "promises" anyway.


When E* is behind on some of the channels I'd like to have, the "promise" holds more weight to me than it might for some other people.

First I dealt with the "more HD channels by the end of 2008" BS which never happened.

I've waited the last several months for more, and never seen any pop in out of the blue. Following the news off this site lately, I've been hoping that they'd finally get here.

It'd be different if there was no quantifiable evidence that we were getting the channels; I'm surprised he opened his mouth anyway about it. Then again he did the same thing about "more HD channels by the end of 2008" too and look what happened there; absolutely nothing.

Simply put - I'm sick of waiting on the whim of this man. It's clear to me from other posts/topics on missing channels that he either a) isn't playing with a full deck, b) doesn't give a crap, or c) both. I almost switched to D* last year during the NFLST promo but decided to give E* another chance.

As petty or silly as it may be to anyone else - this is E*'s last chance in my household. I'm already peeved about not being able to let my daughter watch Noggin past 6pm; the broken promises on "more HD" content is the icing on the cake.

I hope that I go home this evening and find Spike HD listed. If I don't, by 11:59 PM tonight, I'm setting up an appointment for a D* install tomorrow.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

HDONLY said:


> Bottom line, we should get the new HD channels sometime today per the Charlie Chat, right?


That would be my guess. Usually Dish is pretty vague about dates, and for good reason... but they did make a point of calling attention to April 1st on the last Charlie Chat with a list of the Viacom channels... so they should expect a bit of backlash if they don't meet today's date.

Personally, however, I wouldn't chide them as I think drawing the line in the sand with a date was a mistake in the first place... but I completely understand people holding their feet to the fire since they made themselves vulnerable.

All that said... they still have tonight to make good.

Way way back in the day, I remember TNTHD launching around 6pm or so... and some other channels have launched late in the day... so there's still time.


----------



## Henry

Ron Barry says it so well: _"A release is not a release until it is released."_ 

Same goes for channel additions. Charlie & Co make promises all year long - some they keep, some they don't ... and as_ phrelim_ suggests seldom explain themselves afterwards.

We just have to wait and see. Hopefully we get 'em; but if we don't, what else is new?


----------



## CoolGui

zero2dash said:


> ...If I don't, by 11:59 PM tonight, I'm setting up an appointment for a D* install tomorrow.


Well, of course, you always have your right to choose who you buy your service from. But what if the channels come up the day after?


----------



## archer75

zero2dash said:


> When E* is behind on some of the channels I'd like to have, the "promise" holds more weight to me than it might for some other people.
> 
> First I dealt with the "more HD channels by the end of 2008" BS which never happened.
> 
> I've waited the last several months for more, and never seen any pop in out of the blue. Following the news off this site lately, I've been hoping that they'd finally get here.
> 
> It'd be different if there was no quantifiable evidence that we were getting the channels; I'm surprised he opened his mouth anyway about it. Then again he did the same thing about "more HD channels by the end of 2008" too and look what happened there; absolutely nothing.
> 
> Simply put - I'm sick of waiting on the whim of this man. It's clear to me from other posts/topics on missing channels that he either a) isn't playing with a full deck, b) doesn't give a crap, or c) both. I almost switched to D* last year during the NFLST promo but decided to give E* another chance.
> 
> As petty or silly as it may be to anyone else - this is E*'s last chance in my household. I'm already peeved about not being able to let my daughter watch Noggin past 6pm; the broken promises on "more HD" content is the icing on the cake.
> 
> I hope that I go home this evening and find Spike HD listed. If I don't, by 11:59 PM tonight, I'm setting up an appointment for a D* install tomorrow.


Settle down, it's just TV. It's not a big deal. Dish already has more HD than Direct does anyways so anymore added is just icing on the cake. 
If it doesn't show up until next week or next month it just doesn't matter. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## coldsteel

archer75 said:


> If it doesn't show up until next week or next month it just doesn't matter. It's not the end of the world.


+1


----------



## eudoxia

archer75 said:


> Settle down, it's just TV. It's not a big deal. Dish already has more HD than Direct does anyways so anymore added is just icing on the cake.
> If it doesn't show up until next week or next month it just doesn't matter. It's not the end of the world.


That's one way to look at it

However this is TV that we PAY a lot of money for. And many of us are stuck in lousy stinking contracts because these companies are afraid to compete with each other. Dish is as deceptive and two-faced as any cable company (or that other Sat company). We need to hold them under the fire.

and also DEMAND SPEEDHD!!


----------



## phrelin

coldsteel said:


> No offense, guys, but it's just TV...





archer75 said:


> Settle down, it's just TV. It's not a big deal.
> If it doesn't show up until next week or next month it just doesn't matter. It's not the end of the world.


I do frequently see someone here say "it's only TV." Hmmm. So it is kind of trivial. And since this forum is about TV, what does that make the forum and it's members?:grin:

:soapbox:
It's only TV. Yes, and if you wreck your car, or for that matter if your house and all your belongings are destroyed in a fire, someone will tell you "at least no one was seriously hurt or killed."

If you work including a commute 11 hours a day, sleep 8 hours, use up 2 eating, find time to shower etc., it is only TV. You'd be lucky to find an hour to watch TV.

If you're the guy or gal who does that 11 hour day and you come home to four other people complaining that (a) the DVR's not working, (b) Billy's family gets Noggin after 6, (c) the Smith's get all the broadcast nework soaps in HD , and (d) why did you decide to go with Dish Network, then TV may take on a completely different meaning in your life.

If you're elderly or disabled and except for an occasional outing, spend 24/7 at home, then TV may take on a completely different meaning in your life.

It's true. It's only TV. And I'm sending this on "it's only the internet". I lived fine without the internet or personal computers before 1980. I lived fine before we got TV in 1951. My grandparents lived fine without the automobile or electricity.

It's only TV? My Pany plasma. my Toshiba A/V receiver, and my Bose speakers work just fine if they have some reiliable HD-with-dolby audio/video source. The problem is the TV signal provider, Dish Network in my case.


----------



## dnero

I agree with you eudoxia, I have Comcast for internet and they are more straight forward than old Chucky Boy is lately plus they have put a Burlington Vt call center on which is staffed by people that talk english which is a big plus. Although I would not be happy with them for TV. Charlie cant seem to see with his penny anny ways the loss of subscribers will not balance out with his longwinded tight wad negotiations in the long run more people will leave for other providers and will cost us more not less.


----------



## sundude90

archer75 said:


> Settle down, it's just TV. It's not a big deal. Dish already has more HD than Direct does anyways so anymore added is just icing on the cake.
> If it doesn't show up until next week or next month it just doesn't matter. It's not the end of the world.


Not they do not. Try again.


----------



## HDONLY

phrelin said:


> I do frequently see someone here say "it's only TV." Hmmm. So it is kind of trivial. And since this forum is about TV, what does that make the forum and it's members?:grin:
> 
> :soapbox:
> It's only TV. Yes, and if you wreck your car, or for that matter if your house and all your belongings are destroyed in a fire, someone will tell you "at least no one was seriously hurt or killed."
> 
> If you work including a commute 11 hours a day, sleep 8 hours, use up 2 eating, find time to shower etc., it is only TV. You'd be lucky to find an hour to watch TV.
> 
> If you're the guy or gal who does that 11 hour day and you come home to four other people complaining that (a) the DVR's not working, (b) Billy's family gets Noggin after 6, (c) the Smith's get all the broadcast nework soaps in HD , and (d) why did you decide to go with Dish Network, then TV may take on a completely different meaning in your life.
> 
> If you're elderly or disabled and except for an occasional outing, spend 24/7 at home, then TV may take on a completely different meaning in your life.
> 
> It's true. It's only TV. And I'm sending this on "it's only the internet". I lived fine without the internet or personal computers before 1980. I lived fine before we got TV in 1951. My grandparents lived fine without the automobile or electricity.
> 
> It's only TV? My Pany plasma. my Toshiba A/V receiver, and my Bose speakers work just fine if they have some reiliable HD-with-dolby audio/video source. The problem is the TV signal provider, Dish Network in my case.


So very great, I was going to say the same thing, or at least make the same point. You did a better job and thank u. Also, I would like to add that if i was dating a girl and she lied to me I would cut her loose. Thank God relationships dont come with contracts, unless your married of course. We have not totally been lied to yet still four and 1/2 hours to go or 3 and 1/2 if you are on the east coast.


----------



## hootowls

It's hard to muster anything more than mild disappointment for a potentially delayed delivery of upgraded programming situation.

If you make a purchase decision based on the idea of a company following through with services that are not in a contract with you then be prepared to be constantly disappointed. There are pros and cons to consider in any purchase - make a decision that's based on the best value for your needs and then get over it.

-Scott


----------



## archer75

phrelin said:


> I do frequently see someone here say "it's only TV." Hmmm. So it is kind of trivial. And since this forum is about TV, what does that make the forum and it's members?:grin:
> 
> :soapbox:
> It's only TV. Yes, and if you wreck your car, or for that matter if your house and all your belongings are destroyed in a fire, someone will tell you "at least no one was seriously hurt or killed."
> 
> If you work including a commute 11 hours a day, sleep 8 hours, use up 2 eating, find time to shower etc., it is only TV. You'd be lucky to find an hour to watch TV.
> 
> If you're the guy or gal who does that 11 hour day and you come home to four other people complaining that (a) the DVR's not working, (b) Billy's family gets Noggin after 6, (c) the Smith's get all the broadcast nework soaps in HD , and (d) why did you decide to go with Dish Network, then TV may take on a completely different meaning in your life.
> 
> If you're elderly or disabled and except for an occasional outing, spend 24/7 at home, then TV may take on a completely different meaning in your life.
> 
> It's true. It's only TV. And I'm sending this on "it's only the internet". I lived fine without the internet or personal computers before 1980. I lived fine before we got TV in 1951. My grandparents lived fine without the automobile or electricity.
> 
> It's only TV? My Pany plasma. my Toshiba A/V receiver, and my Bose speakers work just fine if they have some reiliable HD-with-dolby audio/video source. The problem is the TV signal provider, Dish Network in my case.


Doesn't change the fact that it's not worth getting all bent out of shape over TV. Of all the things in life getting mad at TV just seems stupid.

If people started complaining I would simply ignore them or turn off the tv so no one could watch it. If you're going to whine you get nothing. Simple as that. Daddy's laying the smack down!

And for the record, I work almost 13 hours/day including commute.


----------



## archer75

sundude90 said:


> Not they do not. Try again.


They most certainly do. There is a handy chart over on avsforums showing the channel break down. Anyone save a link to that? I can dig it up but it'll take me alittle bit.

EDIT:
Found it:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058081

Dish added a couple last month that haven't been added to this list yet, but either way Dish still has more.


----------



## eudoxia

archer75 said:


> They most certainly do. There is a handy chart over on avsforums showing the channel break down. Anyone save a link to that? I can dig it up but it'll take me alittle bit.


I love "the most HD" doubletalk. What does that mean? Every commercial on TV by the providers says some meaningless statement "most", "best" HD ON THE PLANET.

Yeah I can't wait for another LMNHD or GREENHD(sorry greenies, only so many episodes of "living with ed" or "emeril green"), or maybe count up all those PPVHD'S. Who cares how many. You don't hear any advertising quality over quantity. I want the best networks with the most HD content .wah.


----------



## archer75

eudoxia said:


> I love "the most HD" doubletalk. What does that mean? Every commercial on TV by the providers says some meaningless statement "most", "best" HD ON THE PLANET.
> 
> Yeah I can't wait for another LMNHD or GREENHD(sorry greenies, only so many episodes of "living with ed" or "emeril green"), or maybe count up all those PPVHD'S. Who cares how many. You don't hear any advertising quality over quantity. I want the best networks with the most HD content .wah.


Well yeah, it really comes down to the channels that you care about. Doesn't matter who has the most if they don't have what you want.

The rest is all advertising.


----------



## space86

Why why why....................................Charlie


----------



## inazsully

Of course it's only TV. Isn't that what this forum is all about, TV? Human nature pretty much leads us all to dislike being told something misleading or down right lied to. Like the song says, "don't make promises that you can't keep".


----------



## hootowls

Quick, grab the pitchforks and torches! Yeah, the tar and feathers too!

Good grief!

-Scott


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_Friendly moderator note: I closed a new thread that appeared to serve no purpose than to stir the pot. I also closed an "old" thread to keep the on-topic conversation here.

Whether you are disappointed or still hopeful, let's keep things civil and non-personal and not open a dozen threads to express joy or complaint.

Thanks!_


----------



## zero2dash

archer75 said:


> Settle down, it's just TV. It's not a big deal. Dish already has more HD than Direct does anyways so anymore added is just icing on the cake.
> If it doesn't show up until next week or next month it just doesn't matter. It's not the end of the world.


I didn't say it was the end of the world; the combination of wanting channels that I don't have (that are available with the competition), a lower price for a year with that competition, and Charlie's usual BS in the past is what is making this a deal breaker for me. Maybe not you or 2/3 of the other members here, but it does for me. When we had a 30" Slimfit, HD content was not that big of a deal. Now that we have a 46" Panny Viera plasma, HD content is desired a lot more than it used to be. SD content looks generally like crap on our tv.

I watch FX, Spike, and Speed more than I watch MTV, BETJ, or half the other HD channels that I do have. That's why I care. A la carte is the answer to everyone's problems, but that'll never come to fruition.

I don't "worry" about this small stuff, not in the least. I worry about my health and the health of my wife and daughter. I worry about making ends meet with the economy the way it is. I worry about the small company I work for staying open another month. I don't worry about my Dish Network service, but I do get irritated when I'm promised something that isn't delivered.

I can go on and on repeating the same things ad nauseum, so I'll cease here with this train of thought. Charlie's got a little over 2hrs left here CST, and I really don't feel like going through the trouble of having to switch providers just to get a few extra channels I want and a 24/7 Noggin feed but if that's how it's gotta be...then so be it. I'm sick of waiting for Charlie to get off his butt and deliver what he's promised. That's cut and dry. Like the other member said - this is money here, this isn't free tv. I pay for the service. Right now I feel like I'd be more pleased with the HD channel selection at Direct, but I'm giving Dish the opportunity to make me a believer over the next 2 hours plus that they're going to bring more HD content when they say they will.

~my two cents


----------



## Drewg5

I honestly don't have to much to gripe about at this point. By making the switch to Dish, I lost a few (2) HD channels my family enjoys, but gained quite a few more in the movie packages. I also gained a smaller dish, and a by far lower monthly bill let alone the rock solid VIP722. So if I have to wait a little longer to have FX and Comedy Central than so be it.


----------



## jeslevine

and not only Direct, but Uverse and FIOS

The question to ask is Dish losing customers more because of the economic situation, or because of the methods that Dish uses to negotiate prices, is BS.

The most exciting thing with Dish is you never know if the channel you were watching yesterday will be available today

The market will determine how successful Dish is, and that is the way it should be.

It is also the right of a consumer if they don't like the way they are being treated by a vendor, to choose another vendor


----------



## jeslevine

archer75 said:


> They most certainly do. There is a handy chart over on avsforums showing the channel break down. Anyone save a link to that? I can dig it up but it'll take me alittle bit.
> 
> EDIT:
> Found it:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058081
> 
> Dish added a couple last month that haven't been added to this list yet, but either way Dish still has more.


That chart is outdated for UVerse. The current HD for UVerse is the following:

5StarMax
A&E
ABC Family Channel
ATMax
ActionMAX West
ActionMAX
Animal Planet
Big Ten Network
Bravo
CNBC
CNN
Cinemax
Cinemax West
Comcast SportsNet
Comcast SportsNet Alternate
Discovery Channel
Disney Channel
Disney XD
E! Entertainment
ESPN
ESPN2
ESPNU
ESPNews
Encore
FX Network
Food Network
Fox Business Network
Fox News Channel
G4
Golf
HBO Comedy
HBO Comedy West
HBO Family
HBO Family West
HBO
HBO West
HBO Latino
HBO Latino West
HBO Signature
HBO Signature West
HBO Zone
HBO Zone West
HBO2
HBO2 West
HD Theater
HDNet
HDNet Movies
HGTV
Hallmark Movie Channel
History
Local channels:	UHF, ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, Fox, Independent locals
Lifetime Movie Network
MGM
MoreMax
MoreMax West
NFL Network
NHL Network
National Geographic Channel
Outdoor Channel
OuterMax
Palladla
Planet Green
QVC
Sci Fi
Science Channel
Showtime Extreme
Showtime Extreme HD
Showtime
Showtime West
Showtime Showcase
Showtime Showcase West
Showtime Too
Showtime Too West
Smithsonian Channel
Speed
Starz Comedy
Starz Edge
Starz
Starz West
Starz Kids & Family
Style Network
TBS
TMC Xtra
TNT HD
The Learning Channel
The Movie Channel
The Movie Channel West
The Weather Channel
ThrillerMax
ThrillerMax West
Travel Chanel
USA Network
Universal
VERSUS
WGN America
WMax


----------



## hootowls

This fuss mystifies me to a degree. I've always seemed to live in places where both OTA and CTV was poor yet never had viable alternatives until DBS came along. Even then, I held back because DirecTV/USSB (remember that?) programming/pricing/billing didn't work for me. Took a chance with the upstart "dish guy" in 9/96, plopped down $600 for a model 2000 and signed up for America's Top 40 and haven't been sorry since. I can't say I always agree with the end result of every business decision that is made but I tell everyone I know that I respect the fact that Charlie takes a position and tries to stick to what his stated company values are. Your results may vary but my grass is plenty green...

-Scott


----------



## Borgie

hootowls said:


> This fuss mystifies me to a degree. I've always seemed to live in places where both OTA and CTV was poor yet never had viable alternatives until DBS came along. Even then, I held back because DirecTV/USSB (remember that?) programming/pricing/billing didn't work for me. Took a chance with the upstart "dish guy" in 9/96, plopped down $600 for a model 2000 and signed up for America's Top 40 and haven't been sorry since. I can't say I always agree with the end result of every business decision that is made but I tell everyone I know that *I respect the fact that Charlie takes a position and tries to stick to what his stated company values are.* Your results may vary but my grass is plenty green...
> 
> -Scott


He took a position on Charlie Chat saying we would have all these new national HD channels by today. The day is here, so if he is sticking to company values, it must mean the values are not sticking by what was promised.


----------



## hootowls

Borgie said:


> He took a position on Charlie Chat saying we would have all these new national HD channels by today. The day is here, so if he is sticking to company values, it must mean the values are not sticking by what was promised.


Promised? That's not a fair word to use to summarize what was said in the chat. Given that no one is being asked to pay extra for the programming expected by today further erodes the value of any mock outrage over the fact that it seems to be delayed. And the company values I was referring to are the ones about providing value to the majority of his customers rather than pandering to every minority interest at the expense of all customers. There are other service providers fully capable of that.

-Scott


----------



## HDONLY

hootowls said:


> Promised? That's not a fair word to use to summarize what was said in the chat. Given that no one is being asked to pay extra for the programming expected by today further erodes the value of any mock outrage over the fact that it seems to be delayed. And the company values I was referring to are the ones about providing value to the majority of his customers rather than pandering to every minority interest at the expense of all customers. There are other service providers fully capable of that.
> 
> -Scott


Well, either way you look it, for us fans of high definition and the burning desire to have as many channels as possible to choose from in high definition, yesterday was a huge freaking let down. I can't speak for the rest of you but I have been excited about April 1st ever since the Charlie Chat last month, and after patiently waiting, the day gets here and is gone and honestly I am a little pissed that the channels I was expecting to be lit up were not.


----------



## BillJ

If he said the new HD would be up "by April 1", then customers have a right to be upset. But we shouldn't be surprised. We were also promised 150 HD channels by December 31. I'd just like to see some kind of statement from DISH if plans have changed. This target didn't come from some low level CSR. It came from the CEO of the company. It's not unreasonable to expect a target set by the CEO to be met. If there's some technical or legal reason it can't be met, tell us.


----------



## Borgie

hootowls said:


> Promised? That's not a fair word to use to summarize what was said in the chat. Given that no one is being asked to pay extra for the programming expected by today further erodes the value of any mock outrage over the fact that it seems to be delayed. And the company values I was referring to are the ones about providing value to the majority of his customers rather than pandering to every minority interest at the expense of all customers. There are other service providers fully capable of that.
> 
> -Scott


So what would you call him saying that they were going to have all these channels by April 1st? Was he crossing his fingers behind his back because he didn't really mean it?

No we weren't asked to pay anymore today. That was taken care of in February when my package went up 10 bucks, for which I have still seen no new programming. (Turbo HD Gold)


----------



## zero2dash

hootowls said:


> Promised? That's not a fair word to use to summarize what was said in the chat.


Does anyone really need to remind you what the man said??

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=154070


> *More HD coming April 1st:*
> Nick HD, Comedy Central HD, MTV HD, VH1 HD, CMT HD, Bet HD, Spike HD


...unless you want to argue that James Long has comprehension skills in relaying what was said during the Charlie Chat. 

You like the service, congratulations. But for the love of god lay off the Dish kool-aid. 
I'll be filling out a D* appointment shortly via their website. I'm not looking for pity or anything from anyone here, I'm just saying - I put my foot down last night, I was up til 3am CST working on a hosed computer (my wife's boss' laptop), and Spike HD didn't show up. I go to check it this morning - still not there. F the garbage. Keep your Dish if you want; I'm drawing the line here. I've waited long enough, I'm not paying this company another dime. Sounds like Charlie has an attitude problem like he's the only show in town when he goes to negotiate with his providers, yet when the end of the day arrives he can't cut it with what he promises.


----------



## Jeff_DML

chuck getting some good press

Satellite Companies to Customers "April Fools!"


----------



## joebird

hootowls said:


> Given that no one is being asked to pay extra for the programming expected by today...


Huh? What about the recent rate increases? You don't think that they factored these new channels (that were talked about months ago) into the pricing?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=148142


----------



## CoolGui

I really wanted to get the channels today, but if they had technical issues, I can understand that. What I can't understand is why would Charlie give a hard date like that when there are so many factors that could delay it? Why not say "In the month of April" at least?


----------



## phrelin

Well, I guess within the context of overall company success, a company not meeting a deadline date announced publically three weeks in advance by the CEO gives us a clear picture of the CEO's effectiveness.

Spring ends June 20....


----------



## Paul Secic

zero2dash said:


> When E* is behind on some of the channels I'd like to have, the "promise" holds more weight to me than it might for some other people.
> 
> First I dealt with the "more HD channels by the end of 2008" BS which never happened.
> 
> I've waited the last several months for more, and never seen any pop in out of the blue. Following the news off this site lately, I've been hoping that they'd finally get here.
> 
> It'd be different if there was no quantifiable evidence that we were getting the channels; I'm surprised he opened his mouth anyway about it. Then again he did the same thing about "more HD channels by the end of 2008" too and look what happened there; absolutely nothing.
> 
> Simply put - I'm sick of waiting on the whim of this man. It's clear to me from other posts/topics on missing channels that he either a) isn't playing with a full deck, b) doesn't give a crap, or c) both. I almost switched to D* last year during the NFLST promo but decided to give E* another chance.
> 
> As petty or silly as it may be to anyone else - this is E*'s last chance in my household. I'm already peeved about not being able to let my daughter watch Noggin past 6pm; the broken promises on "more HD" content is the icing on the cake.
> 
> I hope that I go home this evening and find Spike HD listed. If I don't, by 11:59 PM tonight, I'm setting up an appointment for a D* install tomorrow.


If I could use U-vers's remote control I certaiinly would go back. I'm disappointed with Charles Poker playing.


----------



## ZBoomer

^^^ Oh come on man, you're the one who talked me OUT of going to U-Verse.


----------



## James Long

zero2dash said:


> ...unless you want to argue that James Long has comprehension skills.


Please don't shoot the messenger. As for what I say:


James Long said:


> BTW and for the record ... I didn't say WHICH afternoon.
> 
> No fair coming back Wednesday evening and asking _me_ where the new HD is.
> I make no promises ... I'm just waiting with the rest of you!


----------



## dennispap

joebird said:


> Huh? What about the recent rate increases? You don't think that they factored these new channels (that were talked about months ago) into the pricing?
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=148142


Our bills went up in Feb, then in March, the ceo no less, said these 7 additional channels will be on by april 1st. Many of us took the increase as the cost of the new channels that were coming. Funny the increase happened, but not the channels.:eek2:


----------



## zero2dash

James Long said:


> Please don't shoot the messenger. As for what I say:


No, I wasn't trying to and I'm sorry if I came across that way.

You posted a transcript of the Charlie Chat. Obviously you put what was said, nothing more, nothing less. That's all I was inferring by my comment about him questioning your comprehension. It's not like you put in something in the transcript that you thought you heard. :lol:

I was merely pointing to your post of the Charlie Chat transcript, that's all. Charlie said what you put in the transcript. I wasn't trying to say you said something or elaborated on it, and you were wrong. Charlie was the fool here, not you. I apologize if you took it any other way. :nono2: I've edited my original post accordingly to further show what I meant. Again I apologize.


----------



## lionsrule

Due to the current economic environment, dishnetwork has made a financial decision to halt the roll out of national HD. Their focus continues to be uplinking locals in HD. The cost associated with new contracts involving national HD providers is currently not in the interest of echostar's agenda.

It will be several financial quarters before dish considers the expense of new HD channels.

If the April 1st debacle is not evidence enough, I don't know what is.


----------



## James Long

lionsrule said:


> It will be several financial quarters before dish considers the expense of new HD channels.


DISH is already considering the expense ... they just have not accepted the expense. And no, we will not be waiting "several quarters" for new HD.


----------



## inazsully

All day long not one person here has called Dish and asked somebody why no new HD channels? I'll call now.


----------



## grog

Well Charlie has almost a full year left before it's April 1st....


----------



## Stewart Vernon

lionsrule said:


> Due to the current economic environment, dishnetwork has made a financial decision to halt the roll out of national HD. Their focus continues to be uplinking locals in HD. The cost associated with new contracts involving national HD providers is currently not in the interest of echostar's agenda.
> 
> It will be several financial quarters before dish considers the expense of new HD channels.
> 
> If the April 1st debacle is not evidence enough, I don't know what is.


If this was meant in jest/sarcasm, ok... but if meant seriously, I wouldn't give it much weight as a very much unsubstantiated rumor.

No clue what happened, but this explanation just doesn't hold any water.


----------



## Bob Ketcham

Excerpt from the channel guide located here...

http://dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/whats_on_dish/programming_guides/OnlineChannelLineUp.pdf

COMING SOON IN SPRING 2009&#8230;. 
GREAT NEW HD CHANNELS ON THEIR WAY INCLUDING: Nickelodeon,
Comedy Central, MTV, CMT, Spike TV, VH1 and BET.
Go to www.dishnetwork.com/channellineup to get updates on when these
channels will be available and in which packages they'll be available.
COMING

Of course, what you find when going to www.dishnetwork.com/channellineup is the web page where the channel guide is posted. Be prepared to exit the endless loop.

On another site one comment noted there are several channel line up changes coming on April 8. So, sometime between April 8 and June 21?

Thanks for the clarity, Charlie. <dripping sarcasm>

P.S. Does anyone think Charlie will get his income tax done by the April 23rd deadline?


----------



## dennispap

inazsully said:


> All day long not one person here has called Dish and asked somebody why no new HD channels? I'll call now.


No need to call. The csr's dont know anything. Here is what they said yesterday. I doubt anything changed today.

Please wait while we find a representative to assist you...
You have been connected to (03) Adam Q..
(03) Adam Q.: Thank you for being a valued DISH Network customer, I will be happy to assist you today. Please give me 2-3 minutes to access your account and review the information you have already provided.
(03) Adam Q.: Your patience is greatly appreciated.
(03) Adam Q.: I am sorry to inform you that we do not have an update on this yet.
(03) Adam Q.: We are constantly adding channels on a regular basis to our line-up and continue to provide the widest variety of HD programming options available anywhere.
(03) Adam Q.: Unfortunately, we are unable to disclose what channels will be added or when due to legalities.
(03) Adam Q.: DISH Network - 2009 Updates - 1.888.825.2557
_dennis Papaleo: They were announced on 3-9-09 charlie chat by the boss himself, the 7 channels are
NickHD, ComedyCentralHD, MTVHD, VH1HD, CMTHD, BETHD,and SpikeHD. I'm not asking for any private info, just the channels that were publicly announced to become available today._
(03) Adam Q.: I understand your concern.
(03) Adam Q.: We have not received any update on this yet.
_dennis Papaleo: ok, thank you._


----------



## Stewart Vernon

It's probably also worth mentioning that the number of Dish customers that were actually expecting new HD this week (viewers of Charlie Chat and readers of forums like this one) is probably VERY LOW compared to the number of actual Dish subscribers... so probably 90+% of Dish's customers are blissfully ignorant that anything was supposed to happen this week.


----------



## inazsully

I am still waiting for my INSIDER to call me back. He is checking.


----------



## phrelin

It appears that alot of folks got their locals in HD this week. I'm happy for them and truthfully having some SD show like the Daily Show fed using HD bandwidth isn't exactly going to make my day anyway. The problem was in the Charlie Chat. What can you do?:shrug:


----------



## Islandguy43

Bob Ketcham said:


> Excerpt from the channel guide located here...
> 
> http://dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/whats_on_dish/programming_guides/OnlineChannelLineUp.pdf
> 
> COMING SOON IN SPRING 2009&#8230;.
> GREAT NEW HD CHANNELS ON THEIR WAY INCLUDING: Nickelodeon,
> Comedy Central, MTV, CMT, Spike TV, VH1 and BET.
> Go to www.dishnetwork.com/channellineup to get updates on when these
> channels will be available and in which packages they'll be available.
> COMING
> 
> Of course, what you find when going to www.dishnetwork.com/channellineup is the web page where the channel guide is posted. Be prepared to exit the endless loop.
> 
> On another site one comment noted there are several channel line up changes coming on April 8. So, sometime between April 8 and June 21?
> 
> Thanks for the clarity, Charlie. <dripping sarcasm>
> 
> P.S. Does anyone think Charlie will get his income tax done by the April 23rd deadline?


Hmmm....if I recall, a couple weeks back they did have the April 1st date on the channel lineup....Now it seems it is a cyoa situation.


----------



## inazsully

Got my return call and was told the response from Dish was, Neither DirectV or Dish began broadcasting the channels they were expecting to. No reason given because they didn't know why. They hope for sometime in April. Possible explanation in a few days. Best guess, problems with Viacom contract but that's just a guess. Maybe they will let us know and maybe they won't. My contact is very unhappy with how this went down just as we are.


----------



## TSR

I would bet money that it is more than likely contract negotiations, such as the same year in February where Dishnet has to re-negotiate for all the chans they broadcast.


----------



## HDONLY

TSR said:


> I would bet money that it is more than likely contract negotiations, such as the same year in February where Dishnet has to re-negotiate for all the chans they broadcast.


The kicker is that if Charlie made a promise to have the channels by April 1st the contract negotiations would have already taken place, right? I mean I quote work all the time and tell the employees its in the works but don't tell them it will be here before we have the order.


----------



## smngm2

I'm a relatve newcomer to Dish as of last fall in the Raleigh-Durham market and have the Turbo Gold package. I had the SD channels CMT and Spike show up this past weekend - to be honest I've been busy and haven't looked for the others promised. Is this somehow related to the upcoming HD rollouts?

Gene


----------



## phrelin

smngm2 said:


> I'm a relatve newcomer to Dish as of last fall in the Raleigh-Durham market and have the Turbo Gold package. I had the SD channels CMT and Spike show up this past weekend - to be honest I've been busy and haven't looked for the others promised. Is this somehow related to the upcoming HD rollouts?
> 
> Gene


Undoubtedly. It will happen soon. Charlie just shouldn't have given a date.

As we say here...SOON.:sure:


----------



## HDONLY

smngm2 said:


> I'm a relatve newcomer to Dish as of last fall in the Raleigh-Durham market and have the Turbo Gold package. I had the SD channels CMT and Spike show up this past weekend - to be honest I've been busy and haven't looked for the others promised. Is this somehow related to the upcoming HD rollouts?
> 
> Gene


Yes, we were told in the Charlie Chat that we were getting Nick, MTV, Spike, CMT, Bet, and Comedy Central by April 1st. Well the 1st has came and gone and we still do not have these channels.


----------



## grog

Truth is Dish does have 'Nick, MTV, Spike, CMT, Bet, and Comedy Central'.

Oh.. you want them in HD. Reality is no one here expects any of these channels to have any real HD content when they first go live. 

So really it makes no difference. Just use the format button on your remote for a while.

No new content. Delay non-issue.


----------



## Suomi

grog said:


> Truth is Dish does have 'Nick, MTV, Spike, CMT, Bet, and Comedy Central'.
> 
> Oh.. you want them in HD. Reality is no one here expects any of these channels to have any real HD content when they first go live.
> 
> So really it makes no difference. Just use the format button on your remote for a while.
> 
> No new content. Delay non-issue.


But it's a matter of principle. Charlie said we'd get the channels, so we should have them regardless of the content.


----------



## HDONLY

Suomi said:


> But it's a matter of principle. Charlie said we'd get the channels, so we should have them regardless of the content.


Thank u, I was not even going to reply to that. Bottom line, we were freakin lied to face to face on the cheesy Charlie Chat. By God, I waste an hour of my life wathcing that corny show hoping for a promise of more HD content, only to be let down.


----------



## commodore_dude

grog said:


> Truth is Dish does have 'Nick, MTV, Spike, CMT, Bet, and Comedy Central'.
> 
> Oh.. you want them in HD. Reality is no one here expects any of these channels to have any real HD content when they first go live.
> 
> So really it makes no difference. Just use the format button on your remote for a while.
> 
> No new content. Delay non-issue.


Nick, MTV and Comedy Central all have *some* HD, and Spike is actually one of the better HD channels - no aspect ratio weirdness, pretty much all of their original programming is in HD, good picture quality... not saying I watch it a lot but aside from BET and CMT it's a fairly legitimate set of HD channels.


----------



## yakface

Spike has been broadcasting in HD elsewhere for a while and has plenty of content (e.g. UFC)


----------



## xman

grog said:


> Truth is Dish does have 'Nick, MTV, Spike, CMT, Bet, and Comedy Central'.
> 
> Oh.. you want them in HD. Reality is no one here expects any of these channels to have any real HD content when they first go live.
> 
> So really it makes no difference. Just use the format button on your remote for a while.
> 
> No new content. Delay non-issue.


I have TurboHD Gold, no SD channels so this will not work for me.


----------



## phrelin

For those who aren't used to "soon":


----------



## peak_reception

phrelin said:


> For those who aren't used to "soon":


 Phrelin, you are relentless. :lol: You definitely don't get enough love on here for the good work you do. :bowdown:


----------



## crookedcarrot

"On April 1st"

*phrase*

1. A date signifying the first day of April. _"These HD channels will be available April 1st."_


----------



## ka8zay

crookedcarrot said:


> "On April 1st"
> 
> *phrase*
> 
> 1. A date signifying the first day of April. _"These HD channels will be available April 1st."_


Pardon me but I don't remember seeing a year on that April 1st :nono:

Charlie never said April 1 of 2009 now did he? Nope:nono2:


----------



## calgary2800

The economy has taken a toll on Charlie's pockets and he is taking it out on us. No new HD, locals being taken away in this Fisher-Dish war. A joke of a company now.


----------



## phrelin

peak_reception said:


> Phrelin, you are relentless. :lol: You definitely don't get enough love on here for the good work you do. :bowdown:


Thanks, I need all the love I can get.

But I don't work, I'm retired.


----------



## grog

I just found a great reason why we need TCM and TVLAND in HD. 



xman said:


> I have TurboHD Gold, no SD channels so this will not work for me.


----------



## davethestalker

I would love to see Hannity do a "Lib-er-al Translation" with what we were told in the last Chat.

I'm sure, they (the suits) are nowhere near as frustrated and outraged as we are. The vast majority of Dish's, Concast's, and AT&T DirecTV's customers have no clue about when or if a channel will be added. They just take what they are given and take a bigger gulp as they swallow the jagged pill when the rate increases come for no apparent reason. Kinda reminds me of "taxation without representation". 

A buddy of mine has been ensnared with Concast for 2 years. The only thing they have ever done to improve his service is double the internet speed....big whip! He has the same hand full of HD channels for 2 years. He wants to puke when I go through the list of HBO and STARZ HD channels we have.

I'm really fed up with this garbage.


----------



## crookedcarrot

calgary2800 said:


> The economy has taken a toll on Charlie's pockets and he is taking it out on us. No new HD, locals being taken away in this Fisher-Dish war. A joke of a company now.


The economy didn't suddenly get worse after he made the announcement of new HD channels. In fact, its gotten slightly better. This is a weak excuse for you Dish/Charlie fanboys.


----------



## BillJ

Sounds like something happened at the last minute in the contract negotiations. It's possible the Dish negotiator had told Charlie he was so close to a deal that he was sure they could have the channels up by April 1. Viacom has their own problems right now and may have gotten stubborn on some point. If negotiations are on-going Dish may not want to stir the pot by making public comments right now.

I don't think the economy has anything to do with it. Nor do I think Charlie deliberately lied. But he may be guilty of assuming something was going to happen based on information available to him at the time of the chat. Assuming gets us all in trouble sometimes.


----------



## MarcusInMD

I wonder what other channels will suffer _even more_ once these "HD" channels go live?


----------



## tnsprin

BillJ said:


> Sounds like something happened at the last minute in the contract negotiations. It's possible the Dish negotiator had told Charlie he was so close to a deal that he was sure they could have the channels up by April 1. Viacom has their own problems right now and may have gotten stubborn on some point. If negotiations are on-going Dish may not want to stir the pot by making public comments right now.
> 
> I don't think the economy has anything to do with it. Nor do I think Charlie deliberately lied. But he may be guilty of assuming something was going to happen based on information available to him at the time of the chat. Assuming gets us all in trouble sometimes.


Dish and viacom already made this years deal. So that is not the problem. I suppose that there could be problems getting a good feed from Viacom. Some others with contacts reported they were tech problems with one channel, but they never said which one or why.


----------



## grog

Well it could also be that 'Fred' is on vacation this week and they need to wait for his return before they can push the big red button. :lol:


----------



## Paul Secic

jeslevine said:


> That chart is outdated for UVerse. The current HD for UVerse is the following:
> 
> 5StarMax
> A&E
> ABC Family Channel
> ATMax
> ActionMAX West
> ActionMAX
> Animal Planet
> Big Ten Network
> Bravo
> CNBC
> CNN
> Cinemax
> Cinemax West
> Comcast SportsNet
> Comcast SportsNet Alternate
> Discovery Channel
> Disney Channel
> Disney XD
> E! Entertainment
> ESPN
> ESPN2
> ESPNU
> ESPNews
> Encore
> FX Network
> Food Network
> Fox Business Network
> Fox News Channel
> G4
> Golf
> HBO Comedy
> HBO Comedy West
> HBO Family
> HBO Family West
> HBO
> HBO West
> HBO Latino
> HBO Latino West
> HBO Signature
> HBO Signature West
> HBO Zone
> HBO Zone West
> HBO2
> HBO2 West
> HD Theater
> HDNet
> HDNet Movies
> HGTV
> Hallmark Movie Channel
> History
> Local channels:	UHF, ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, Fox, Independent locals
> Lifetime Movie Network
> MGM
> MoreMax
> MoreMax West
> NFL Network
> NHL Network
> National Geographic Channel
> Outdoor Channel
> OuterMax
> Palladla
> Planet Green
> QVC
> Sci Fi
> Science Channel
> Showtime Extreme
> Showtime Extreme HD
> Showtime
> Showtime West
> Showtime Showcase
> Showtime Showcase West
> Showtime Too
> Showtime Too West
> Smithsonian Channel
> Speed
> Starz Comedy
> Starz Edge
> Starz
> Starz West
> Starz Kids & Family
> Style Network
> TBS
> TMC Xtra
> TNT HD
> The Learning Channel
> The Movie Channel
> The Movie Channel West
> The Weather Channel
> ThrillerMax
> ThrillerMax West
> Travel Chanel
> USA Network
> Universal
> VERSUS
> WGN America
> WMax


U-verse's lineup is awsome but I couldn't use their remote control.


----------



## Paul Secic

Stewart Vernon said:


> It's probably also worth mentioning that the number of Dish customers that were actually expecting new HD this week (viewers of Charlie Chat and readers of forums like this one) is probably VERY LOW compared to the number of actual Dish subscribers... so probably 90+% of Dish's customers are blissfully ignorant that anything was supposed to happen this week.


Good point! A good part of that 90% might not have HD.


----------



## Paul Secic

grog said:


> I just found a great reason why we need TCM and TVLAND in HD.


HUH?? All you'll be getting from TVLAND is reality shows. Now TCM would be awsome.... All I watch on TVVLAND is All in the Family.


----------



## inazsully

I can live with Charlie being wrong. I doubt he flat out lied. We all know and understand that s--- happens. We've all experienced it. What is hard to swallow and live with is the silence coming from Charlie Land. Even a bad excuse is better than treating us (Charlie Chat listeners) like ugly step children.


----------



## wreck

Paul Secic said:


> U-verse's lineup is awsome but I couldn't use their remote control.


I got a free 1 month trial of UVERSE (including installation) and it was great indeed. I did not keep it because of my contract with Dish, but I did get to keep the Fiber Optic internet. My house is now wired for UVERSE if I ever want to switch back!

I'm sure you have researched it (and I don't know the extent of your disability), but would one of those high-end Harmony Universal remotes be adaptable for you?


----------



## otnipj3s

I would like to see some kind of good faith gesture ( free PPV ect ), or even maybe the truth on why we haven't gotten the new HD channels. You know what they say about wishes....you can wish in one hand and cr** in the other and see which one gets filled first.


----------



## Legolas

Paul Secic said:


> U-verse's lineup is awsome but I couldn't use their remote control.


There is always a Harmony Remote that you can use. Don't stick to
A service because of the remote features. Try a Harmony Remote, you
will love it.


----------



## dogs31

ka8zay said:


> Pardon me but I don't remember seeing a year on that April 1st :nono:
> 
> Charlie never said April 1 of 2009 now did he? Nope:nono2:


He might have said April 1 of when you know what freezes over:lol:


----------



## ZBoomer

Paul Secic said:


> U-verse's lineup is awsome but I couldn't use their remote control.


I tried U-Verse last month, and due to being 3000 feet from the box, had to get a "lower tier" which is basically only a singe HD stream, and up to three SD streams. One HD channel being viewed or recorded at a time is just not acceptable for me alone, much less with a wife and step son also watching TV.

Even on their full tier it's two HD streams at a time; with my 722 and 622 I can record up to SIX HD channels at once, not to mention another SD program with my step son's DVR.

I liked some stuff about it, the instant channel switching and true VOD rocked, they did have tons of HD channels and more local HD, but until they can get a lot more bandwidth to my house, it's not a viable option for me. And another wierd thing about the receiver, you can only get stereo sound via HDMI, I had to run an optical cable to my receiver to get 5.1. That's totally lame.

I do agree the remote was kinda wierd, but nothing I couldn't get used to.


----------



## davethestalker

ZBoomer said:


> I. And another wierd thing about the receiver, you can only get stereo sound via HDMI, I had to run an optical cable to my receiver to get 5.1. That's totally lame.
> 
> I do agree the remote was kinda wierd, but nothing I couldn't get used to.


Even with a new VIP722, this is still not resolved:* HDMI not 5.1?*


----------



## h3dude

It is upsetting to see that my neighbor who has Direct has had these channels we're looking for, for over a year now... and we cannot even get them when they tell us we're getting them.

I'm starting to think I pay $135 per month for a circus.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

h3dude said:


> It is upsetting to see that my neighbor who has Direct has had these channels we're looking for, for over a year now... and we cannot even get them when they tell us we're getting them.
> 
> I'm starting to think I pay $135 per month for a circus.


Is your neighbor similarly disappointed at not having the channels Dish has had for almost a year that DirecTV does not?

I suspect many DirecTV customers are unhappy at the HD that Dish has too... I just don't read those threads. Heck, I'm personally surprised that neither Dish nor DirecTV has ESPNUHD when considering DirecTV really prides itself on having the sports channels.

Bottom line... both companies have issues, and have some channels that the other doesn't. Eventually everything will pretty much balance out, except probably for things like NFL Sunday Ticket.


----------



## ZBoomer

davethestalker said:


> Even with a new VIP722, this is still not resolved:* HDMI not 5.1?*


Haven't read the other thread, but if you're not getting 5.1 over HDMI from a 722, something isn't setup right; in the 722 or your audio receiver/TV isn't decoding it right.

I get 5.1 over HDMI from both my 722 and 622, without even trying or doing anything unusual. (My AVR receiver is listed in my sig.) The 722 definitely sends 5.1 over HDMI.

The U-Verse DVR cannot provide anything but stereo over HDMI, period.


----------



## DustoMan

davethestalker said:


> Even with a new VIP722, this is still not resolved:* HDMI not 5.1?*


Page 74 of your plasma TV manual:


> The flat panel TV supports the following Audio signals:
> • Linear PCM (STEREO 2ch)
> • Sampling frequency: 32 kHz, 44.1 kHz, 48 kHz


HDMI is working like it's supposed to. It's not going to send a DD signal over the cable if the device on the other end doesn't support it. Fact of the matter is that, based on your setup, you should be using the optical output to send the DD signal to your AV Receiver anyway.


----------



## inazsully

Stewart Vernon said:


> Is your neighbor similarly disappointed at not having the channels Dish has had for almost a year that DirecTV does not?
> 
> I suspect many DirecTV customers are unhappy at the HD that Dish has too... I just don't read those threads. Heck, I'm personally surprised that neither Dish nor DirecTV has ESPNUHD when considering DirecTV really prides itself on having the sports channels.
> 
> Bottom line... both companies have issues, and have some channels that the other doesn't. Eventually everything will pretty much balance out, except probably for things like NFL Sunday Ticket.


Comon Stewert, most here aren't complaining because we don't get some of the channels that "D" offers. We're complaining because we were lied to. We're complaining because we don't appreciate being given the cold shoulder regarding any wiff of an explanation, Plain and simple. "D" did not say that certain HD channels would be turned on by April 1st. But Dish did. I'm sure they wish they didn't, but they did.


----------



## clyde sauls

I got this reply back from dishnetwork after sending an email.Notice the csr tried to tell me watch the CC monthly. I replied back that I guess the employees arent no more informed than the customers on what happened and that for his Info CC is quarterly.Dear Mr. Sauls,

Thank you for your email. We understand your concerns. We would like to add more HD channels sooner to make viewers like you happy. However we do not have any specific information regarding your inquiry. Please understand that it is our intent to add a variety of programming and services to please current and future subscribers. We will gladly forward your request to our Programming Department for further consideration.

Again, we value your input as we continually review our options in order to provide a compelling lineup for our viewers. Please stay tuned for consumer Charlie Chats that are broadcast monthly on Channel 101 or logon to our website for future programming announcements.

Your business is greatly appreciated and we thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have any further questions or concerns, please refer to www.dishnetwork.com or reply to this email.

Sincerely,

Xxxxxx Xxxx X.

TID : XXXXX

DISH Network eCare


----------



## zero2dash

I also noticed my bill shot up more than $20 last month, from around $70 to like $94. A lack of credits or something, for something.

That was the final straw (where a final straw was not needed already to ditch Dish). I'm not paying $94 a month for Dish when several of the HD channels I want are not offered, a few were promised but not delivered, but what was delivered? That rate increase; they didn't forget about that, did they. 

DirecTV is being installed today. Choice Xtra + HD-DVR $54.99/month. Looking forward to three things: 1) Rescue Me in HD on Tuesday, 2) The Ultimate Fighter in HD on Wednesday, and 3) calling Dish to cancel and giving the CSR an earful about Charlie Ergen.

See you guys on the flip side (D* forums).


----------



## space86

zero2dash said:


> I also noticed my bill shot up more than $20 last month, from around $70 to like $94. A lack of credits or something, for something.
> 
> That was the final straw (where a final straw was not needed already to ditch Dish). I'm not paying $94 a month for Dish when several of the HD channels I want are not offered, a few were promised but not delivered, but what was delivered? That rate increase; they didn't forget about that, did they.
> 
> DirecTV is being installed today. Choice Xtra + HD-DVR $54.99/month. Looking forward to three things: 1) Rescue Me in HD on Tuesday, 2) The Ultimate Fighter in HD on Wednesday, and 3) calling Dish to cancel and giving the CSR an earful about Charlie Ergen.
> 
> See you guys on the flip side (D* forums).


The only thing keeping me with Dish is the HD DVR's
otherwise I would get Directv.


----------



## archer75

zero2dash said:


> I also noticed my bill shot up more than $20 last month, from around $70 to like $94. A lack of credits or something, for something.
> 
> That was the final straw (where a final straw was not needed already to ditch Dish). I'm not paying $94 a month for Dish when several of the HD channels I want are not offered, a few were promised but not delivered, but what was delivered? That rate increase; they didn't forget about that, did they.
> 
> DirecTV is being installed today. Choice Xtra + HD-DVR $54.99/month. Looking forward to three things: 1) Rescue Me in HD on Tuesday, 2) The Ultimate Fighter in HD on Wednesday, and 3) calling Dish to cancel and giving the CSR an earful about Charlie Ergen.
> 
> See you guys on the flip side (D* forums).


Direct just raised rates as well. And failed to deliver the HD they promised recently. So you're in the same boat.

I have turbo HD bronze for $40/month. To get the same HD channels I care about on Direct I have to get total choice extra +HD DVR for $76/month! Huge price difference when all I care about is HD and not SD.
And then they don't have the travel channel HD.


----------



## Paul Secic

wreck said:


> I got a free 1 month trial of UVERSE (including installation) and it was great indeed. I did not keep it because of my contract with Dish, but I did get to keep the Fiber Optic internet. My house is now wired for UVERSE if I ever want to switch back!
> 
> I'm sure you have researched it (and I don't know the extent of your disability), but would one of those high-end Harmony Universal remotes be adaptable for you?


AT&T U-verse has lots of added hidden fees and taxes, which added up to $137.00 monthly. They said you had to use thiet remotes. Dish by far has the best equipment. I love my VIP 622. Same thing with Comcast's receivers.

However like you I kept U-verse Internet. Quite good.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The point I was making was that both companies have made "promises" that have fallen short from one time to another. Each provider has some channels that the other doesn't.

If you want a particular channel, go where that channel is. Eventually things will level out, so complaints and switching back and forth seems pointless to me unless there are other mitigating factors.

Personally, I understand the disappointment... but I don't see what was said on the Charlie Chat as a promise. People say lots of things that aren't promises. I'm sure most of us on this forum have said things to family, friends, and our employers... and then we didn't "deliver" on what we said, when we said... but I'd like to think we weren't all abandoned, disowned, or fired over ever little literal thing.

Disappointment is understandable... anger isn't, in my opinion.

That coupled with a lack of actual HD on many of these proposed (and existing for that matter) "HD" channels... has me usually less than enthused when we actually get the new channels anyway.... so I'm not losing a lot of sleep when we don't get them yet.


----------



## phrelin

I guess I do expect CEO's to be a little more careful. Particularly after Ken Lay and Enron.

In fact, I think the Charlie Chat is just a really dumb idea for a corporate CEO.


----------



## jimborst

phrelin said:


> I guess I do expect CEO's to be a little more careful. In fact, I think the Charlie Chat is just a really dumb idea for a corporate CEO.


I don't think it is so dumb (alot of good info at CC) but...if you're going to make a big announcement, have all the contracts signed, the channels uplinked and ready to turn on, so there are no delays.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I guess I look at the Charlie Chats differently than many people. It isn't a press release, and the only way you can watch is as a Dish subscriber. It always seemed to me like an informal peek into the world of Dish... not necessarily to be taken as the gospel.

I've seen/heard lots of incorrect statements on Charlie/Tech Chats. Sometimes they get stuff wrong. I agree more quality/info control should happen... and the CEO probably should be more careful... but it doesn't seem like as big of a deal as it sometimes is made out to be.

I suspect there's a very small portion of the Dish community at large that was expecting anything... so not sure this is a monumental slip-up outside of the people who logon to this forum.


----------



## phrelin

jimborst said:


> I don't think it is so dumb (alot of good info at CC) but...if you're going to make a big announcement, have all the contracts signed, the channels uplinked and ready to turn on, so there are no delays.


Yes, we do get a lot of info. But in other economic times if he announces something the stock could rise then plummet based on him talking out his backside. If he basically just sat there and smiled while others talked, that might be alright.


----------



## DustoMan

Stewart Vernon said:


> I suspect there's a very small portion of the Dish community at large that was expecting anything... so not sure this is a monumental slip-up outside of the people who logon to this forum.


This is true. If you said half of the number of registered users to this forum are DISH subs and read it regularly. That would equal only .3% of DISH's total subs. We could all leave and they could not really care.


----------



## zero2dash

archer75 said:


> Direct just raised rates as well. And failed to deliver the HD they promised recently. So you're in the same boat.


My rate is guaranteed for a year and they have Spike HD, FX HD and Speed HD; that's all I care about. I'm paying $20 less than I was 2 months ago, and $40 less than I paid last month, yet I have more channels (including Vs. and Boomerang which are not a part of AT120).


----------



## FastNOC

zero2dash said:


> My rate is guaranteed for a year and they have Spike HD, FX HD and Speed HD; that's all I care about. I'm paying $20 less than I was 2 months ago, and $40 less than I paid last month, yet I have more channels (including Vs. and Boomerang which are not a part of AT120).


I can understand your point being that your needs are being met. For me, having the hd channels isn't nearly as important as the higher quality DVR hardware. I'm much happier waiting for the hd than i would be with the sub par DTV dvrs.

I should clarify that when i was at DTV I had an r-30 and they are way past that now, but based on what I keep reading they haven't gotten any better.

All that being said, I'm TIRED of watching Nascar stuff on Speed in SD, and I'm a huge MMA fan, so the ultimate fighter, free events, and others aren't hd either. Thankfully WEC is broadcast on VS which IS hd now.


----------



## inazsully

The quality of Directv's HD DVR's is every bit as good as my new 722. The issue is not quality but features. I prefer the 722 from that stand point and that was enough reason for me to switch to Dish. I would guess that in two years there will be no differences in the HD channels offered by "D" and Dish, except for the sports packages. They may be merged by then anyway.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

On the "guaranteed for a year" front... that commercial amused me since both companies by default have rate guarantees for about a year if you sign now since the rates just went up and they typically only do once-a-year rate increases anyway.

A 2-year rate guarantee would get my attention. One year is just par for the course... but I digress, and this really isn't a Dish vs DirecTV thread.

It's just the "what happened to April 1st" thread... and I'm starting to think we'll never know what happened.


----------



## eudoxia

This whole fiasco just shows the arrogance of Charlie Ergen. Its really a testament to this guys ego that we talk about him so much. If he was a decent CEO, his companies performance would be the news instead of his broken promises, playing chicken with channel owners, and the general idea of doing what he wants all in the name of "giving us the best price". I almost get the sense that these business dealings are personal to him(a David vs. Goliath) instead of just "business", which is his downfall.

I've had Dish since 1997 and switched to HD a year ago. My husband and I both wanted channels like SpeedHD, SpikeHD, and FXHD but figured we could wait it out and they would all even out. As so many previous posters have stated "this is the last straw". One year with no SpeedHD and it looks like at least another, not worth it. Paying for TV is difficult now with the tough economy, but if we are going to pay for it, at least it will be for some HD channels we are going to watch.

Good riddance Dish, and take my money DirectTV


----------



## zero2dash

eudoxia said:


> This whole fiasco just shows the arrogance of Charlie Ergen. Its really a testament to this guys ego that we talk about him so much. If he was a decent CEO, his companies performance would be the news instead of his broken promises, playing chicken with channel owners, and the general idea of doing what he wants all in the name of "giving us the best price". I almost get the sense that these business dealings are personal to him(a David vs. Goliath) instead of just "business", which is his downfall.
> 
> I've had Dish since 1997 and switched to HD a year ago. My husband and I both wanted channels like SpeedHD, SpikeHD, and FXHD but figured we could wait it out and they would all even out. As so many previous posters have stated "this is the last straw". One year with no SpeedHD and it looks like at least another, not worth it. *Paying for TV is difficult now with the tough economy, but if we are going to pay for it, at least it will be for some HD channels we are going to watch.*
> 
> Good riddance Dish, and take my money DirectTV


I feel exactly the same way, and that's why we switched; I'm sick of waiting and I'm sick of the BS. Again - I would have rather sat in the dark the next three months if it was going to take three months to deliver the channels. Charlie shouldn't have opened his fat mouth; he wrote a check he couldn't cash. The man sounds delusional (if I'm being nice). How many times have there been contract stalemates with Dish (vs. their providers) since getting them 4 1/2 years ago? I've lost count now. Charlie Ergen doesn't care about any of us.

Not that I think Direct's CEO cares enough about us to put out a channel we ask for, but I know Direct's CEO isn't dumb enough to put his foot in his mouth and promise something he can't deliver.

We'll never know what happened here, let's be honest. I'm sure Dish was at fault in one facet or another - either their system couldn't handle the upgrade, contracts fell through, there was a stalemate, a bad update...something happened, obviously. Then again maybe Charlie saw stocks drop the day after he said what he did and he decided to hold onto the money a little longer; who knows.

As for the comment to me about Direct's DVR not being as good as Dish's - I see quirks here and there with how things are laid out (less than 24 hrs after my install) but we've had 0 problems with our HR-22 so far. (Coming from Dish, we had a VIP 922.)


----------



## inazsully

I had the HR20 from "D" which worked fine. The major advantage with the 722 was the inclusion of three tuners, one of which is for off air antennas. This is huge huge huge if you have that option available. To be able to record three shows at the same time gives me tremendous flexability.


----------



## HDONLY

inazsully said:


> I had the HR20 from "D" which worked fine. The major advantage with the 722 was the inclusion of three tuners, one of which is for off air antennas. This is huge huge huge if you have that option available. To be able to record three shows at the same time gives me tremendous flexability.


I like that feature too, but the only time it is needed is when you have a Pro game on Fox, and a Pro game on Cbs and a race on ABC. The problem is you cant watch one with out the constant score updates messing you up on the other. Really frustrating and in my case unrealistic to try to get all the sports in on Sunday.


----------



## HDONLY

Also, where in the H_LL is my new HD Charlie?


----------



## Henry

I don't mind so much that he didn't deliver on his promise - it's pretty much par for the course. I do mind, however, that we haven't been given an explanation - not even an acknowledgement. That's a bit cold and cocky to me.


----------



## inazsully

HDONLY said:


> I like that feature too, but the only time it is needed is when you have a Pro game on Fox, and a Pro game on Cbs and a race on ABC. The problem is you cant watch one with out the constant score updates messing you up on the other. Really frustrating and in my case unrealistic to try to get all the sports in on Sunday.


If you watch as many shows on the major networks like I do I'm recording multiple stuff every night. Many nights three shows at the same time.


----------



## HDONLY

inazsully said:


> If you watch as many shows on the major networks like I do I'm recording multiple stuff every night. Many nights three shows at the same time.


I get that, but when do you have time to watch all the shows you record? I just end up filling my dvr up. I mean 3 shows a night is 18 hours of material to catch up on. Who has time for that?

Oh and where are my new Hd channels Charlie, you snake!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

There was no press release or official announcement from Dish.

There was a brief statement made on a Charlie Chat, to a very small audience of Dish Network customers.

IF Charlie "owes" anyone an explanation, it would only be those people... and the place to make a retraction or issue an explanation would be the next Charlie Chat (I think someone said June).

Press release errors require a new press release... but since there was no announcement here in any kind of official capacity, I'm not sure why anyone expects there to be any kind of official explanation for what happened.


----------



## HDONLY

Stewart Vernon said:


> There was no press release or official announcement from Dish.
> 
> There was a brief statement made on a Charlie Chat, to a very small audience of Dish Network customers.
> 
> IF Charlie "owes" anyone an explanation, it would only be those people... and the place to make a retraction or issue an explanation would be the next Charlie Chat (I think someone said June).
> 
> Press release errors require a new press release... but since there was no announcement here in any kind of official capacity, I'm not sure why anyone expects there to be any kind of official explanation for what happened.


Your joking right?


----------



## CoolGui

davethestalker said:


> Even with a new VIP722, this is still not resolved:* HDMI not 5.1?*


mm... pretty sure it's just your receiver or settings because I get DD5.1 through HDMI to my receiver no problem! Using VIP722 FYI.


----------



## grooves12

Stewart Vernon said:


> There was no press release or official announcement from Dish.
> 
> There was a brief statement made on a Charlie Chat, to a very small audience of Dish Network customers.
> 
> IF Charlie "owes" anyone an explanation, it would only be those people... and the place to make a retraction or issue an explanation would be the next Charlie Chat (I think someone said June).
> 
> Press release errors require a new press release... but since there was no announcement here in any kind of official capacity, I'm not sure why anyone expects there to be any kind of official explanation for what happened.


If I remember right, I also remember seeing a statement about an April 1 launch in writing, on the letter Dish sent out explaining their rate increases for the year.


----------



## CoolGui

Stewart Vernon said:


> There was no press release or official announcement from Dish.
> 
> There was a brief statement made on a Charlie Chat, to a very small audience of Dish Network customers.
> 
> IF Charlie "owes" anyone an explanation, it would only be those people... and the place to make a retraction or issue an explanation would be the next Charlie Chat (I think someone said June).
> 
> Press release errors require a new press release... but since there was no announcement here in any kind of official capacity, I'm not sure why anyone expects there to be any kind of official explanation for what happened.


So no official explanation or apology... we wouldn't expect to possibly see that until the next Charlie Chat? Or will he act like it never happened? Or if they do get it out before the next one he might say something about it being a little delayed? heh


----------



## RTE

Why not we all do this - be quite, go to Direct or write letters to some place that does good. Lets not post until someone recieves the new channels. So the next post here means they are up and running.


----------



## Henry

HDONLY said:


> Your joking right?


Nah ... Stewart's just trying to keep the peace.


----------



## kal915

grooves12 said:


> If I remember right, I also remember seeing a statement about an April 1 launch in writing, on the letter Dish sent out explaining their rate increases for the year.


That didnt say April 1st. That said Spring 2009, so Charlie's got a bit more than two months left before owing us anything


----------



## inazsully

HDG said:


> Nah ... Stewart's just trying to keep the peace.


I honestly do appreciate Stewart's effort to keep the peace. But he has little chance of defending an undefendable position. Comon, there was no official statement? April fools would have been a more acceptable excuse. When the CEO says jump, everybody at Dish better jump.


----------



## nlk10010

Charlie announced the April 1st date on a Charlie Chat and displayed a graphic of the Viacom channels correspondingly annotated.

You want to claim that's not official then be my guest. Do you have any facts to back that up? Then it's just your opinion. My opinion is that it's about as official as it gets.


----------



## phrelin

nlk10010 said:


> Charlie announced the April 1st date on a Charlie Chat and displayed a graphic of the Viacom channels correspondingly annotated.
> 
> You want to claim that's not official then be my guest. Do you have any facts to back that up? Then it's just your opinion. My opinion is that it's about as official as it gets.


If the stock price had jumped and he sold a bunch just before April 1 when the channels didn't appear, the SEC would consider that a very official announcement followed by an investigation and prosecution. The CEO can't make mistakes like that.


----------



## otnipj3s

Stewart Vernon said:


> There was no press release or official announcement from Dish.
> 
> There was a brief statement made on a Charlie Chat, to a very small audience of Dish Network customers.
> 
> IF Charlie "owes" anyone an explanation, it would only be those people... and the place to make a retraction or issue an explanation would be the next Charlie Chat (I think someone said June).
> 
> Press release errors require a new press release... but since there was no announcement here in any kind of official capacity, I'm not sure why anyone expects there to be any kind of official explanation for what happened.


Wow, what a spin! If a polititician announces something to a small audience instead of a news conference, he would only be accountable to those people.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I've said before, I'm disappointed... and I understand disappointment. Just not anger and beyond.

I agree the CEO (Charlie Ergen) misquoted himself  but it was on a Charlie Chat, which is a very much informal infotainment program that Dish airs a few times a year. It was not a press release or any other kind of official-channel release.

It just wouldn't be proper for Dish to issue a "Here's why we didn't launch new HD on April 1st" press release or similar explanation because the public at-large was not expecting anything of the sort anyway.

Truth be told, if Dish owes anyone an explanation it is the audience of the Charlie Chat where it was announced... so that's the appropriate place to address it.

My local news does the same thing.. if they make a gaffe, they issue a retraction a few days later on the next newscast. They don't air a special report, buy airtime, go national, or issue a press release.

Now, all that said... the fact of the matter is that they didn't announce FX or Speed HD as even "coming soon" so some of the more vocal folks would still have been disappointed and we'd pretty much have the same thread going anyway... so I'm not even sure in disappointment that Dish really misstepped in a harmful way any more than adding those Viacom HD channels would have been a great thing.

It's not like we would have had a long-running "Yay Dish" thread if they had added channels.

And on top of all that... for all we know there is a technical glitch, even one that is Viacom's fault that Dish is not at liberty to discuss... so unless and until someone knows something truly damaging and factual, we're all speculating anyway... and while it's fun to speculate. it's not worth getting too worked up about in my opinion.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

otnipj3s said:


> Wow, what a spin! If Obama announces something to a small audience instead of a news conference, he would only be accountable to those people.


Please, let's not go political... but in the spirit of the example... There is a huge difference between a joke told on the Jay Leno show vs the same joke told on a News Conference. So the audience does make a difference in how things are interpreted.


----------



## otnipj3s

Stewart Vernon said:


> Please, let's not go political... but in the spirit of the example... There is a huge difference between a joke told on the Jay Leno show vs the same joke told on a News Conference. So the audience does make a difference in how things are interpreted.


Ok , I wasn't being political, I was using " the current President " as an example. The joke reference is a bit confusing to me....unless Charley was joking about adding the new HD.


----------



## grog

Well the Charlie misquote about new channels to me is no big deal and I don't need him to explain that one.

What I want Charlie to explain is how to stream MLB using Ethernet on my 622 from the internet. Now that was two shows ago. :lol:

I always take what Charlie says with a grain of salt.


----------



## inazsully

I assume that Charlie reads this thread or is at least aware of it. If, as you say, he only owes an explanation to us here (Charlie chat listeners) then lets hear it Charlie. If you can't comment on it because of some on going situation with Viacom then say that. If you misquoted yourself then duh. And Stewart, just why exactly would it not be proper for Dish to issue an explanation because the public isn't expecting it anyway. We are the public and we sure do expect an explanation. I don't think we're speculating but I think you are speculating.


----------



## purtman

grog said:


> Well the Charlie misquote about new channels to me is no big deal and I don't need him to explain that one.
> 
> What I want Charlie to explain is how to stream MLB using Ethernet on my 622 from the internet. Now that was two shows ago. :lol:
> 
> I always take what Charlie says with a grain of salt.


Charlie doesn't even understand the difference between the MLB Network and MLB's Extra Innings. He said that they had very few customers for the MLB Network the last few years. I would hope so. It didn't exist. :lol:

I can't get D* because of five 50-plus-foot sycamore trees that stand in front of our ranch. However, in two years when we move, I'll make sure I have the line of site to D*. I miss the NHL Network and can't wait to get the MLB Network.


----------



## brant

purtman said:


> I miss the NHL Network and can't wait to get the MLB Network.


I have the NHL Network *HD* on dish network; channel 403. Is this not the same channel you're thinking of?

as for MLB; can't help you there.


----------



## iamnotherbert

I switched from Comcast to Dish a few months ago. I'm just happy (as a Turbo Gold HD customer) to have Spike and Comedy Central back, even if they're in SD. I understand the annoyance at Charlie, but I still feel that Dish is giving me the best value for my buck, even with this gaffe. I signed on to Dish knowing they had a weaker line-up and I was not expecting any changes. New HD content is a bonus to me, but not a necessity.

I do miss FX though.  Glad I waited to bail on Comcast until the end of The Shield. I'll have to get Damages Season 2 on DVD.

Oh...and I got another three months of HBO/Starz for free. That beats a few new cheesy HD channels any day.


----------



## nlk10010

Frankly, no matter what Charlie or his marketing department says or does with regard to new channels he knows he can't be held accountable. You can make up whatever definitions you'd like for words like official, authorized, even legal and Dish can add, take away or fail to add whatever channels they deem appropriate.

If you are angry because the suite of HD that D* offers dominates the channels on Dish (it's a trade-off but for some this is true) then be angry at yourself for not switching. Granted some are in contracts or there are other reasons making it difficult but if you can, switching will make you feel a _whole_ lot better. If in your view Dish is a sinking ship then don't try to help the pilot save it, jump off.


----------



## HDONLY

Does any one think we will get the channels today?


----------



## OinkinOregon

:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::hurah:


----------



## zero2dash

nlk10010 said:


> Frankly, no matter what Charlie or his marketing department says or does with regard to new channels he knows he can't be held accountable. You can make up whatever definitions you'd like for words like official, authorized, even legal and Dish can add, take away or fail to add whatever channels they deem appropriate.


...Which IMO is even more reason to switch. :lol:

When does this thing go from "there was an unforeseen problem/delay" to "Charlie's just f'n with us". :hurah: I didn't want to be a subscriber for those days, which I feel are coming soon enough.


----------



## DustoMan

You know. It's the negative over-reaction of people on this thread that keeps us in the dark about upcoming programming and hardware in the first place. Why would DISH or Charlie even want to tell us anything if they are going to be hung when things don't work out like they are suppose to in the 11hr? All it's going to do is create a lot of pissed off customers and unnecessary calls to customer service.

This is why the more level-headed folks hear have a wait and see attitude when it comes to new programming and hardware advances. It will happen when it happens and not everything that's announced is set is stone. (Or else my local area would of had local HD channels by now.)

Let's take a step back folks and move on.


----------



## archer75

DustoMan said:


> You know. It's the negative over-reaction of people on this thread that keeps us in the dark about upcoming programming and hardware in the first place. Why would DISH or Charlie even want to tell us anything if they are going to be hung when things don't work out like they are suppose to in the 11hr? All it's going to do is create a lot of pissed off customers and unnecessary calls to customer service.
> 
> This is why the more level-headed folks hear have a wait and see attitude when it comes to new programming and hardware advances. It will happen when it happens and not everything that's announced is set is stone. (Or else my local area would of had local HD channels by now.)
> 
> Let's take a step back folks and move on.


Exactly.


----------



## HDONLY

DustoMan said:


> You know. It's the negative over-reaction of people on this thread that keeps us in the dark about upcoming programming and hardware in the first place. Why would DISH or Charlie even want to tell us anything if they are going to be hung when things don't work out like they are suppose to in the 11hr? All it's going to do is create a lot of pissed off customers and unnecessary calls to customer service.
> 
> This is why the more level-headed folks hear have a wait and see attitude when it comes to new programming and hardware advances. It will happen when it happens and not everything that's announced is set is stone. (Or else my local area would of had local HD channels by now.)
> 
> Let's take a step back folks and move on.


Great point, but in this particular case we were told a date, which led to expectations. When expectations are not met it is human nature to then feel frustrated and angered.


----------



## Rduce

Am I displeased that the new channels did not arrive as we were told, absolutely! Do I have my granny panties tied up in a knot because they did not appear, absolutely NOT! 

First and foremost, I really do not watch any of those particular channels, so I really do not care if they arrive, but I realize that by their not arriving without even so much as an explanation is distressing and can only mean that channels that I do have an interest in may possibly be delayed longer.

Am I going to call up D* and schedule an install, absolutely NOT! Why? Because I can recall not all that long ago where my choice of channels was limited to three! Over the years it gradually has grown and guess what, even now with the vast plethora of channels to select from, there are still times there is nothing on to watch!

Nope, I am certainly not going to become rabid because some richer than I, fat cat cannot make good on a promise. It just basically tells me that even with his wealth he has just as hard of a time controlling his environment as the rest of us mere mortals. 

Whine, cry, shout, raise your fist and curse his name, but if you think D* is that much better just read through some of their posts. Seems to me that many have the same sort of problems that E* subscribers have. Sure they have a few channels in HD that some here want, but it goes both ways. 

I’m just happy that I can afford to have the luxury to be able to afford to sit down after a long day and watch something interesting that I recorded while I was at work, and I’m similarly happy that I have a job that allows me this comfort.


----------



## nlk10010

HDONLY said:


> Great point, but in this particular case we were told a date, which led to expectations. When expectations are not met it is human nature to then feel frustrated and angered.


We were told a date because it was to Charlie's advantage to tell us a date. Do we really think he's making these announcements _for us_? Do we really think that if he had his druthers he'd make _no_ announcements about forthcoming channels?

You know what? Let's tell Charlie that it's OK with _us_ if he doesn't dispense info about upcoming channels. Let's see what he and his marketing department have to say about _that_ approach.


----------



## Paul Secic

kal915 said:


> That didnt say April 1st. That said Spring 2009, so Charlie's got a bit more than two months left before owing us anything


Who knows? Maybe Viacom didn't like the deal. I'm not defending Charlie.


----------



## commodore_dude

purtman said:


> I miss the NHL Network and can't wait to get the MLB Network.


NHL Network is on channel 403.


----------



## inazsully

Paul Secic said:


> Who knows? Maybe Viacom didn't like the deal. I'm not defending Charlie.


The key word there is "WHO KNOWS"? Charlie knows, that's who knows. I well remember when we only had three channels available, but I sure wouldn't refer to is as "not that long ago". And to say "if Charlie had his druthers". He is the CEO, he has plenty of druthers. Today marks one week since the supposed start up date. You would think that somebody (at Dish) would slip up and quietly say something, even if they made it up.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

After first uplink today, looks like joke is still on us.


----------



## dennispap

Paul Secic said:


> Who knows? Maybe Viacom didn't like the deal. I'm not defending Charlie.


Then you dont announce a date if you dont have a deal.
I dont think Charlie would say "nfl sunday ticket starting 09-01-2010 on Dish" without having a signed agreement.


----------



## archer75

dennispap said:


> Then you dont announce a date if you dont have a deal.
> I dont think Charlie would say "nfl sunday ticket starting 09-01-2010 on Dish" without having a signed agreement.


Then there was technical issues. Whatever. The channels will be here when they're here. 
I wish people would stop being such cry babies. Of all the issues in life, of all the things that matter like family and friends, it just boggles my mind when people get so pissy over TV of all things. It's just so trivial.


----------



## Suomi

archer75 said:


> Then there was technical issues. Whatever. The channels will be here when they're here.
> I wish people would stop being such cry babies. Of all the issues in life, of all the things that matter like family and friends, it just boggles my mind when people get so pissy over TV of all things. It's just so trivial.


Sure it's trivial, but we pay good money for the service. As such, we're allowed to be a bit bothered by practices of this nature.


----------



## festivus

I don't understand the lack of simple communication (website?) and knowledge by CSRs. Just give us the freakin' reason! It's not a national security secret, is it? We CAN handle the truth!


----------



## inazsully

archer75 said:


> Then there was technical issues. Whatever. The channels will be here when they're here.
> I wish people would stop being such cry babies. Of all the issues in life, of all the things that matter like family and friends, it just boggles my mind when people get so pissy over TV of all things. It's just so trivial.


Whatever, is the point. You are reading and responding to a thread, on a TV oriented forum, about TV of all things. It boggles my mind that you would complain about people complaining on a forum that is mostly about people complaining about TV of all things. Family and friend issues probably won't be discussed a whole lot here.


----------



## archer75

inazsully said:


> Whatever, is the point. You are reading and responding to a thread, on a TV oriented forum, about TV of all things. It boggles my mind that you would complain about people complaining on a forum that is mostly about people complaining about TV of all things. Family and friend issues probably won't be discussed a whole lot here.


Complaining is one thing. But people are getting very angry which is just stupid over this.
I can see people's blood pressure rising just in their posts alone. All i'm saying is it's stupid to get so worked up over something so trivial. 
Discussing the issues, absolutely. Complaining, yes. Irritated, sure. But angry? Just seems stupid to me. This just isn't a big deal.

You get the same thing from any CEO's or upper management. I've heard it from direct, dish, comcast. Hell my own company. I find the people who really know what is going on is not the people in charge but rather those who actually implement it. So what charlie does or does not say means nothing to me. Channels are hear when they are hear and no amount of *****ing is going to change that.


----------



## grog

Come on... We in America love our TV's. 

"I'll tell you one thing, they're not getting the TV."
Doughnut clerk Richie Norris's mother - 'MARS ATTACKS!'


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Here's where I was going, with a better example.

If you go out to check your mail wearing your bathrobe and your neighbor sees a little more than was meant to see... you go apologize to your neighbor. You don't take out a full-page ad in the paper with a picture exposing yourself and issue a public apology.

Charlie appears for the moment to have jumped the gun and given a date that they didn't meet... but he didn't announce it in a press release and most of the Dish customer-base is gloriously oblivious to it. Heck, I usually have to tell my father when Time Warner adds a new cable channel (or drops one) because they don't tell customers any better than Dish or DirecTV does!

So... while I don't feel Charlie owes me anything... I grant that folks who watched the Chat and anticipated the 4/1 date might feel robbed a bit... so to those people I say it would be entirely appropriate for Charlie to address it on the next chat and say what happened.

I just can't feel like he owes anything beyond that because it wasn't a monumental blunder or terrible broken promise that most people even know about, much less reshaped their lives over.

I'm not attempting to apologize for or even explain what happened. I'm as clueless as the rest. I just don't feel owed in this particular case since nothing was taken away from me... I just didn't get something I was looking for since the chat. Basically nothing has changed in my viewing, so whereas when channels are dropped and I'd be missing something.. I'm not missing anything I wasn't already missing prior to 4/1.


----------



## himini

Seems to me that everyone is entitled to their own feelings on this issue, and that sentiments amounting to something like "you shouldn't feel mad" will probably only make people more frustrated and therefore more mad.

I'm also sure that some of the "angry" sentiment here is nothing more than a perfectly reasonable attempt to hold Charlie to his word. The "madder" people get, the better chance they might have of having some small effect on future Dish policy. Why try to silence the "mad" people? In effect they're fighting for you too!


----------



## inazsully

So if your boss told you that you will get a pay raise starting with your next check, and you tell your wife and friends this news, and then you do not get the raise along with absolutely no explanation, it wouldn't bother you because you were not actually losing anything and nothing has changed? And I don't see how you can justify the blunder/lie because not a lot of people knew about it. The people here are the people that knew about it and that is why so many people here are a bit angry. Nobody is threatening to tar and feather the guy, just a little pissed that someone that has risen to the post of CEO is so ignorant about something as basic as marketing 101,


----------



## zero2dash

archer75 said:


> Then there was technical issues. Whatever. The channels will be here when they're here.
> I wish people would stop being such cry babies. Of all the issues in life, of all the things that matter like family and friends, it just boggles my mind when people get so pissy over TV of all things. It's just so trivial.


Trivial?
Spending $100 on a service that has less channels for double the price of the competition and you consider that to be "trivial"? 

Start paying my Dish bill for me, I'll see where you're coming from. Until then, show some restraint and realize not everyone has a disposable income like you apparently do. 

You and everybody else on the other side of the fence crack me up. Gee I wonder what quantifies facts for you people. Where you draw the line.
I dunno, if a CEO of a company I pay money for a service for says something, I listen, and believe that of all people - the CEO might actually know what the hell is going on. So when Charlie Ergen has his trite chat shows and claims to be adding channels and then doesn't add them...gee, I dunno... that doesn't make too much sense now, does it? Here, let's put this in a way that you may not find TRIVIAL.

Let's say your car has 2 flat tires. You call roadside assistance, which you pay for. (Even if you don't, let's play pretend, shall we?)
Roadside assistance apologizes and says a truck will be there within the hour to help out.
Minutes turn to hours and before you know it, you're on the side of the road, in the dark, and roadside assistance that you pay for never shows up. Oh, they told you they'd be there, but they didn't show up.

Would you see it as "trivial" to be ticked off about that? I mean let's face it, you don't NEED roadside assistance to live, just like you don't NEED tv to live, so therefore it would be "trivial" to you, correct?

You don't like confrontation, you don't want to make waves - I understand. People that complain to get justification and fight for what's right (and in this case, complaining is right because the frickin' CEO of the WHOLE COMPANY said they were going to add channels). You post a message saying a level 1 CSR claimed they'd get channels April 1st and it doesn't happen, you know what I'd think of that? I'd adjust my seat and scratch my butt and think nothing of it. But when a higher up, manager, stock holder or *God forbid* CEO say something - it carries a little more cache, does it not?? :scratch:

It's so "trivial", yeah, sure it is. Had I known Dish Network was going to fart around and lie about adding channels for the last 9 months, I would have canceled 9 months ago and saved some more money. But I guess it's just "trivial". "MOAR CHANNELS by the end of 2008!" Bzzt. "April 1st!" Bzzt.


----------



## davethestalker

archer75 said:


> Then there was technical issues. Whatever. The channels will be here when they're here.
> I wish people would stop being such cry babies. Of all the issues in life, of all the things that matter like family and friends, it just boggles my mind when people get so pissy over TV of all things. It's just so trivial.


I don't know about you, but 99% of us pay for our Dish service. We are paying a premium price for what is supposed to be a premium service at the top of it's game in all facets; not just the best DVR. Why does it not bother you to pay month after month knowing that our competition has had channels for well over a year and we are still waiting for them?

I bet you're the kind of person that does not notice your local grocery store charges $1.30 for a box of blue box macaroni & cheese. While Wally World sells the same product 2 for $1.00.

Charlie should have used the money he used to buy Slingbox and focus those funds on keeping up with what channels are available, keeping us "current".


----------



## James Long

zero2dash said:


> Spending $100 on a service that has less channels for double the price of the competition and you consider that to be "trivial"?


Curiosity, but what was the price and channel count when you agreed to subscribe? I'm also curious where you can buy a lot of channels for $50. Introductory price?

BTW: I believe you are exaggerating the situation. Less channels is usually measured by each individual as "they are missing the ONE that I want".


----------



## 34Ford

Close the thread already.


----------



## archer75

zero2dash said:


> Trivial?
> Spending $100 on a service that has less channels for double the price of the competition and you consider that to be "trivial"?


actually dish has more HD than Direct and for less money thanks to their HD only packages. I posted the link to the chart in this thread or the other thread, can't remember.
Promo prices don't count as they are temporary and then you are stuck paying regular price for the rest of your life.

I wouldn't have satellite TV if I didn't have disposable income. It's a want, not a need. Therefore it's in the disposable income category. Which is why I had cancelled over the fall/winter and recently came back.

By your roadside assistance example the only comparison would be if my service didn't work and I was waiting for repairs that were delayed. That would be a different story as I would be paying for a server that I no longer had.
I am not paying Dish for channels that I do not have. I am paying them for the channels that I do have. I don't recall seeing anything in my contract that says they are required to add channels by certain dates. If so I would have something to ***** about.

If at the end of my contract i'm not happy or the other service has channels I want then I quit and move on. No need for whining and *****ing. Big companies don't care about that anyways, even if they do see it. 
I just let the powers that be know how I feel by voting with the thing that matters the most to them: my wallet. And I keep my blood pressure low doing it!


----------



## inazsully

The Charlie defenders keep throwing up the "who has what" HD channels. We all know what "D" offers and what Dish offers. Most here are not going nuts (a few exceptions) because the channels didn't show up, at least not after the first few days, but it is the lack of any explanation. You don't think we deserve an exlpanation and we do think we deserve one. No amount if defending Charlie's intentions is going to change that fact. If Charlie in his heart of hearts agrees with you then he should bite the bullet and still offer up some kind of excuse. It's called CYA.


----------



## Dave Batista

Ok, I agree with you all. I think we should get 1 year's free tv service to make up for the fact of no hd. Who is with me? Time to kick the tires and light the fires.


----------



## archer75

inazsully said:


> The Charlie defenders keep throwing up the "who has what" HD channels. We all know what "D" offers and what Dish offers. Most here are not going nuts (a few exceptions) because the channels didn't show up, at least not after the first few days, but it is the lack of any explanation. You don't think we deserve an exlpanation and we do think we deserve one. No amount if defending Charlie's intentions is going to change that fact. If Charlie in his heart of hearts agrees with you then he should bite the bullet and still offer up some kind of excuse. It's called CYA.


I never said he doesn't owe us and explanation. On the contrary, I believe he does. 
I'm just not going to get all bent out of shape about it.


----------



## Young C

2nd episode of the new season of Reno 911! in SDTV. 
Edit: First post, welcome me. (I'm not spammer nor troll!)


----------



## DustoMan

Nothing related to this topic even mentioned at the Retailer Chat today.


----------



## Dave Batista

Ok come on now guys. Don't you all see that this was an April Fools Day joke. Charlie should be applauded for the biggest joke of all time.


----------



## Paul Secic

inazsully said:


> The key word there is "WHO KNOWS"? Charlie knows, that's who knows. I well remember when we only had three channels available, but I sure wouldn't refer to is as "not that long ago". And to say "if Charlie had his druthers". He is the CEO, he has plenty of druthers. Today marks one week since the supposed start up date. You would think that somebody (at Dish) would slip up and quietly say something, even if they made it up.


Quick everyone stop watching Viaccom channels. Make a point!


----------



## phrelin

Paul Secic said:


> Quick everyone stop watching Viaccom channels. Make a point!


I'm afraid we wouldn't make much of a point. Right now we watch 30 minutes 4 days a week from a Viacom channel. Hence, I'm not really caring about this too much except for the principle of disliking Charlie talking out his rear.


----------



## PRIME1

Young C said:


> 2nd episode of the new season of Reno 911! in SDTV.
> Edit: First post, welcome me. (I'm not spammer nor troll!)


:welcome_s Welcome to the forums! :welcome_s


----------



## phrelin

Young C said:


> 2nd episode of the new season of Reno 911! in SDTV.
> Edit: First post, welcome me. (I'm not spammer nor troll!)


Sorry, didn't see your post at first.
:welcome_s


----------



## Stewart Vernon

No further need to speculate. Who knows why or what... but the Viacom HD channels appear to be coming online this evening.

See further discussion *here*. This thread has the fork stuck in it!


----------

